# Subwoofer activo Onkyo se apaga



## trebor68 (Ene 22, 2014)

Hola soy nuevo y no sé si esté en el foro adecuado mil disculpas.


Tengo un teatro en casa ONKYO de 7 canales, no tengo el modelo del receptor a la mano, lo compré hace un par de meses.

El subwoofer es activo, la configuración del crossover esta en 100 hz, el volumen del subwoofer está a la mitad. En el AVR lo tengo solo a +3 dbl.

El problema es que en cualquier modalidad ya sea cable, reproductor mp3, DVD en cuanto le subo el volumen, al paso de 3 minutos mas o menos se apaga el subwoofer y solo se escuchan los medios y graves. Tengo que desconectar el subwoofer de la toma corriente y del receptor y volverlo a reconectar a la media hora y vuelve a hacer lo mismo.

No tengo ni la menor idea que pueda ser.

Espero su valiosa respuesta. Gracias ...


----------



## Limbo (Ene 22, 2014)

¿Lo has abierto?¿Foto? Tiene pinta de que sea el condensador de salida hacia el subwoofer, si es que es alimentacion simple..No sé, pienso yo...


----------



## trebor68 (Ene 22, 2014)

Gracias por contestar.

Negativo, no lo he abierto.

Lo que he hecho ha sido resetear el AVR para los valores originales y conectar el subwoofer en otra toma de corriente que me lo recomendaron, pero el problema sigue igual, muerto el subwoofer.




C


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 22, 2014)

Que tal unas fotos de las conexiones del woofer y de la configuración del AVR???


----------



## trebor68 (Ene 22, 2014)

Ok, pondré fotos mañana, gracias, pero adelanto.

Ya tengo el modelo, es un HT-R591 y las pruebas de audyssey las hago seguido para ver si revive pero nada.

La conexión del subwoofer al AVR es solo un cable, ahí no hay pierde, ya lo revisé bien.

Ahora, me recomendaron que conectara el subwoofer a una entrada AUX en el AVR, pero no la tiene.

La configuración del recibidor es la siguiente.

■Subwoofer
Yes                    en +3 db
■Front                   en -9 db
Small
■Centrales y Surround en -5 db
Small
■Surround Back             en -5 db
Small


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 22, 2014)

trebor68 dijo:


> La conexión del subwoofer al AVR es solo un cable, ahí no hay pierde, ya lo revisé bien.


Y donde está conectado? En Line-Out Sub-woofer????
Fijate al medio *de esta foto*.

Por otra parte, según esto que escribiste antes:


			
				trebor dijo:
			
		

> El problema es que en cualquier modalidad ya sea cable, reproductor mp3,  DVD en cuanto le subo el volumen, al paso de 3 minutos mas o menos se  apaga el subwoofer y solo se escuchan los medios y graves. *Tengo que  desconectar el subwoofer de la toma corriente y del receptor y volverlo a  reconectar a la media hora y vuelve a hacer lo mismo.*


Dá toda la impresión que el sub "se protegiera".... así que si no encontramos otro problema, vas a tener que llevarlo a reparar.



trebor68 dijo:


> Ahora, me recomendaron que conectara el subwoofer a una entrada AUX en el AVR, pero no la tiene.


Al que te recomendó eso lo mejor es que no lo des bola por que no tiene NPI !!!! 



trebor68 dijo:


> La configuración del recibidor es la siguiente.
> ■Subwoofer
> ��Yes                    en +3 db
> ■Front                   en -9 db
> ...


Parece coherente....


----------



## trebor68 (Ene 23, 2014)

Afirmativo, el sub está conectado en line-out en color violeta igual ...

. He reseteado el AVR inclusive el control remoto también para restaurar los valores originales
. He configurado el sub en +12 db en el AVR
. He subido el volumen al máximo en el sub
. He conectado el sub en otra toma de corriente de pared
. He configurado el crossover de 120hz a 100hz

No he revisado el voltaje de la instalación en donde está conectado el sub, desconozco si conenctando a la toma de corriente un - supresor de picos - pueda resolverlo

Pero hasta ahora nada de todo esto corrige que se apague ..


Gracias por la atención

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 23, 2014)

BAJALE el volumen al subwoofer... bajalo a 0 y probá si aún se apaga el coso...


----------



## trebor68 (Ene 23, 2014)

Bajo el volumen a 0 al sub  ok

Pero la configuración en el AVR la dejo en +12 dB ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 23, 2014)

Si, solo bajá el volumen del sub para saber si sin excitar el parlante el sub se apaga o nó.


----------



## trebor68 (Ene 24, 2014)

Muchas gracias Dr. Zoidberg.

Anoche mismo lo hice, volumen del sub en cero y en el AVR en +12 dB.

Nada de bajos se escuchaba.

Diez minutos escuchando música en el rep mp3 y nunca se apagó el sub. El sub tiene un foco azul de encendido que permaneció así hasta que detuve la música.

En cuanto subo el volumen del sub, no pasaron ni 3 minutos y se apagó el sub. y el foco azul también por supuesto.

El problema será el subwoofer ?

Gracias por la ayuda de antemano Dr.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 24, 2014)

trebor68 dijo:


> Muchas gracias Dr. Zoidberg.
> 
> Anoche mismo lo hice, volumen del sub en cero y en el AVR en +12 dB.
> 
> ...




Creo que el problema es que se calienta el integrado de potencia que alimenta al parlante sub y se auto-proteje dejando de funcionar hasta que se enfría y arranca nuevamente.
Y esto muy posiblemente por exceso de potencia +12db es exagerado. 

Realiza nuevamente la prueba pero a 0db a ver que pasa 

Sería interesante comprobar tensiones de alimentación de la fuente del sub durante la prueba.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 24, 2014)

Hola caro trebor68 a mi es claro que tu Subwoofer estas autoprotejendo o sea el circuito amplificador tiene una protecciõn que es activada para que el no se dañe en definitivo , puede sener que lo altavoz o artoparlante esteja dañado y la protecciõn actua desligando lo Amp para su seguridad , pero puede sener tanbien que lo circuito de protecciõn esteje "meo loco" y actuando desnecessariameinte ( sin real necessidad).
Tente a titulo de teste canbiar lo altavoz o artoparlante por otro de misma inpedancia y verifique si eso resolve , caso no tente cercar algun componiente que esteja se calientando en demasiado, pero lo ideal es sacar lo diagrama esquemactico para una analize mas precisa.
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## trebor68 (Ene 24, 2014)

Gracias por contestar.

Un dato adicional es que después que se apaga el sub, lo desconecto del AVR y de la toma de corriente.

Al paso de 10 minutos apróx. lo vuelvo a conectar y nuevamente se enciende al foco azul y trabaja normal, hasta que sucede lo ya explicado aquí.

Bajaré a 0dB y haré otra prueba por la noche ...

Mil gracias de antemano ..

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 24, 2014)

Entiendo que quanto mas darlhe volume mas ligero la protecciõn actua ,eso puede sener un sintoma de sobrecarga.
yo tengo un home teatre Pionner en que certa ocasiõn escrebia en tu pantalha "overload" y imediatamiente se apagava , lo problema fue un cable de una caja acustica en corto , quitado ese corto y tudo anda de maravilhas.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte !
Att.
Daniel lopes.


----------



## trebor68 (Ene 27, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Creo que el problema es que se calienta el integrado de potencia que alimenta al parlante sub y se auto-proteje dejando de funcionar hasta que se enfría y arranca nuevamente.
> Y esto muy posiblemente por exceso de potencia +12db es exagerado.
> 
> Realiza nuevamente la prueba pero a 0db a ver que pasa
> ...



En 0db hace lo mismo, se apaga el subwoofer

Que me recomiendan ?

Saludos


----------



## Dls (Ene 27, 2014)

bajalo un poquito mas a -3db


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2014)

trebor68 dijo:


> En 0db hace lo mismo, se apaga el subwoofer
> 
> Que me recomiendan ?
> 
> Saludos



Abre el sub woofer, busca la parte del amplificador.
Pon a trabajar el equipo.
Al momento de la aparición de la falla trata de detectar algún componente caliente con tus dedos.
Si tienes posibilidad, mira si el problema es de la fuente o del amplificador midiendo tensión de la fuente.

¿ Que tipo de fuente emplea transformador convencional de hierro o SMPS ?


----------



## trebor68 (Ene 28, 2014)

Desconozco ese dato, no tengo voltímetro para medir el voltaje de la toma corriente ..

Voy a intentar conectar el sub a un regulador de voltaje y haré nuevamente la prueba  ..

Lo que quiero pensar es que no se ha quemado el sub porque al menos enciende y antes de llevarlo a que lo revise un técnico en electrónica quiero agotar toda posibilidad de solucionarlo ..

Pero de que existe el problema existe ya que el equipo es prácticamente nuevo y en un inicio este problema no lo tenía.

Gracias por todas las opiniones.

mil gracias

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2014)

trebor68 dijo:


> Desconozco ese dato, no tengo voltímetro para medir el voltaje de la toma corriente . . . . .



Eso  es lo que sugerí



Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . . Si tienes posibilidad, mira si el problema es de la fuente o del amplificador* midiendo tensión de la fuente.*
> 
> ¿ Que tipo de fuente emplea transformador convencional de hierro o SMPS ?


----------



## trebor68 (Ene 28, 2014)

Desconozco los términos mil disculpas ..

Supongo que esto que me indicas es después de abrir la caja del sub ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 29, 2014)

trebor68 dijo:


> Desconozco los términos mil disculpas ..
> 
> Supongo que esto que me indicas es después de abrir la caja del sub ?



*! Exacto ¡*

1) Abre la caja del subwoofer
2) Consigue una cámara fotográfica o teléfono con cámara
3) Saca fotos de la parte electrónica del subwoofer
4) Publica las fotos


----------



## E Almone (May 31, 2020)

Hola Buena noche foro! Desconozco si aquí sea el foro adecuado, pero necesito de su orientación.

Tengo un Teatro en casa Onkyo HT-R593 5.2 y tengo un problema con el Subwoofer ya que ha perdido la potencia. He subido el volumen del amplificador y el Subwoofer no responde como normalmente lo hacía.
Ya revisé las salidas y conecté otro Subwoofer y respondió de manera normal.

quisiera saber si a alguien ya le ha sucedido esto??

Ayuda comunidad!!!!

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 1, 2020)

E Almone dijo:


> Ya revisé las salidas y conecté otro Subwoofer y respondió de manera normal.


 
Lo que conectaste es solo parlante sub ?


----------



## E Almone (Jun 1, 2020)

Así es! Y el subwoofer toca de manera normal y muy fuerte!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 1, 2020)

No entiendo si probaste tu parlante sub en otro equipo o si probaste otro parlante sub en tu equipo ¿?


----------



## E Almone (Jun 1, 2020)

Disculpa! Mi subwoofer lo probé en el mismo equipo y jalo bien, el que no jala al 100% es el subwoofer onkyo. Lo moví de lugar (el subwoofer) y volvió a tocar con la potencia habitual.


----------

